# Future Maps



## JDragon (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok, first thing I want to say is the maps are great!

I do have one suggestion, if its possible for the encounter maps can we get versions that have no text on them?

I plan to use the maps on my projector, so the less extra stuff they have the better.  If its not possible its not a big deal just wanted to throw the idea out.   

For example I've taken the Poison Apple Pub map and made a few changes.  Now part of this is cause I have photoshop and will be projecting from the computer which gives me more freedom.

I now have the second floor as a seperate layer above the first, have added a roof to the Pub (So they can't see inside till they walk in, and have added the rest of the building across the street to have a more complete area for the fights.

JD


----------



## poilbrun (Feb 2, 2007)

I won't make it long because I know the thread was not created for discussion but for the request, but I'd just like to point out that man, I'd love to have a DM like you. Heck, I'd love to have time to prepare as much as you do before running an adventure.


----------



## JDragon (Feb 6, 2007)

poilbrun said:
			
		

> I won't make it long because I know the thread was not created for discussion but for the request, but I'd just like to point out that man, I'd love to have a DM like you. Heck, I'd love to have time to prepare as much as you do before running an adventure.





Thanks.

I try to put as much time as I can.  A big part of it is I like tp be prepared so I can keep the game moving and don't have to stop to look stuff up and such.

The maps are just going for the WOW factor more than anything.

JD


----------

